# A simple Lobster trap



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

That's actually pretty dang good for a real one. Needs a little weight, but it would work.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

...spot on!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love this project! And how you solved it. Looks great. One of these years I have a pirates theme in the works that this could be a nice addition for. I already have a few of the Gemmy animated lobsters so just need a trap or two for them. I do like your idea of a trapped guy.


----------



## namrog (Sep 19, 2014)

Jack, for the pvc tubing you should look in the electrical dept for grey pvc tubing. Its already grey and rated for outdoors. I use it for a frame to cover my boat. Also instead of wiring it you should try 1 5/8 deck screws. What you made looks good, they charge a lot of money now for the old wooden ones.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

got to admit, when i saw lobster trap i didn't think much of it but that last picture makes it look like something off the pirates of the caribean ride at Disney land. It's perfect!! and now i must have one. That goes to show everyone don't judge a book by it's cover. Great Job!!!


----------

